# Mindfactory Betrug?!



## Rambo2004 (29. Oktober 2006)

ich habe vor kurzem bei mindfactory ein mainboard bestellt name: Asus P5GPL-X Se S775

zusätzlich habe ich einen Pentium D 805 bestellt, in der Produktbeschreibung stand zu 100% dass das Mainboard dafür geeignet ist. Paket ist angekommen und auf der original verpackung steht single core support. 

Der Artikel ist mittlerweile nciht mehr verfügbar haben die mich gelinkt? 


!!!Was soll ich jetzt machen!!!

Danke


----------



## King-of-Pain (29. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe vor kurzem bei mindfactory ein mainboard bestellt name: Asus P5GPL-X Se S775
> 
> zusätzlich habe ich einen Pentium D 805 bestellt, in der Produktbeschreibung stand zu 100% dass das Mainboard dafür geeignet ist. Paket ist angekommen und auf der original verpackung steht single core support.
> 
> ...



ausprobieren? und wenn es nicht klappt zurückschicken?


----------



## MICHI123 (29. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe vor kurzem bei mindfactory ein mainboard bestellt name: Asus P5GPL-X Se S775
> 
> zusätzlich habe ich einen Pentium D 805 bestellt, in der Produktbeschreibung stand zu 100% dass das Mainboard dafür geeignet ist. Paket ist angekommen und auf der original verpackung steht single core support.
> 
> ...


man hat 2 wochen rückgaberecht ohne einen grund angeben zu müssen. beruf dich darauf und schick das board zurrück.


----------



## Rambo2004 (29. Oktober 2006)

MICHI123 am 29.10.2006 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab es eingebaut aber es funktioniert nicht´s. 
Macht das etwas wenn das Board schon ausgepackt wurde?


----------



## Flyer24 (29. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht das etwas wenn das Board schon ausgepackt wurde?




LooooooooooL, 

solange du es noch nicht mit Schraubenzieher  nachbearbeitet hast oder mit dem Auto drübergefahren bist macht es absolut nichts aus


----------



## Rambo2004 (29. Oktober 2006)

Flyer24 am 29.10.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir is es aber runtergefallen und so ein transistor abgebrochen, hab in aber mit uhu festegeklebert. Merken die des? 

sonst verkaufs ichs bei ebay als unbenutzt und getunt!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxi2290 (29. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 29.10.2006 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke schon das die das merken werden ;D
nee aber im ernst, spätestens wenn du n biosupgrade machst sollte es gehen.
Sonst, zurückschicken ;D


----------



## Montares (29. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 29.10.2006 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> mir is es aber runtergefallen und so ein transistor abgebrochen, hab in aber mit uhu festegeklebert. Merken die des?



Ich hoffe für dich, das das ein Scherz war.
Denn sonst gibts für dich den Dödel-Award des Jahrhunderts!

PS: Ich würd aufpassen wenn ich irgendwas mit "Betrug" in Zusammenhand mit einer Firma in ein Forum schreib!


----------



## Muckimann (29. Oktober 2006)

> mir is es aber runtergefallen und so ein transistor abgebrochen, hab in aber mit uhu festegeklebert. Merken die des?
> 
> sonst verkaufs ichs bei ebay als unbenutzt und getunt!!!!!!!!




das meinst du nich ernst oder?!


----------



## Flyer24 (29. Oktober 2006)

Muckimann am 29.10.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > mir is es aber runtergefallen und so ein transistor abgebrochen, hab in aber mit uhu festegeklebert. Merken die des?
> >
> > sonst verkaufs ichs bei ebay als unbenutzt und getunt!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Als ganz seriöser eBayer (achtung Ironie)
könntest du noch zusätzlich folgenden Text zur Artikelbeschreibung tippen

"Das Board verkaufe ich als unbenutzt und mit Uhu getunt,
ist zwar kein Ersatz für Lötzinn, aber es hebt "


----------



## eXitus64 (29. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 29.10.2006 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das schreit schon fast nach "hall of fame"

lol, wie kann einem ein neues board runterfallen ,bei sowas ist man eigentlich immer besonders vorsichtig, besonders dann wenn es neu ist   

und wie um alles in der welt kann gleich der ganze kondensator abbrechen???


eXs


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (29. Oktober 2006)

"Dieser Mann gehört zu den besten - mit dem Gewehr, mit dem Messer oder mit den bloßen Händen!"


----------



## butt3rkeks (29. Oktober 2006)

Ohne Worte ... falls du des ernst meinst, warum denkst du nicht selber drüber nach ? Warum müssen WIR das für dich machen ?^^


----------



## Flyer24 (29. Oktober 2006)

Haha, Ich finde vor allem den Bezug mit dem Threadtitel geil,
er geht davon aus dass Mindfactory ihn betrogen hat,
will aber selbst ein mit Klebstoff "gemoddetes" Mainboard bei eBay als neu und ungebraucht verkaufen  

Eigenverschulden @ Rambo2004, Mindfactory kann nichts dafür dass du dein Mobo hast runterfallen lassen und ein Kondi abgebrochen ist


----------



## DoktorX (29. Oktober 2006)

Wenn das so ist, wie du das geschrieben hast, dann sollte man aber den Titel umbennen. Dann ist das Betrug von dir...
2 User, ein Gedanke ^^


----------



## MICHI123 (29. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> mir is es aber runtergefallen und so ein transistor abgebrochen, hab in aber mit uhu festegeklebert. Merken die des?
> 
> sonst verkaufs ichs bei ebay als unbenutzt und getunt!!!!!!!!


ROFL!       LOL darauf komm ich jetzt nicht klar.
LOL. Runtergefallen und transistor wieder angeklebt ROFL, selten sowas beklopptes gehört.  kein wunder dass das nicht geht xD 
Dummheit gehört bestraft xD

und zum 2. Satz, ich hoffe mal dass das ein scherz ist, sonst


----------



## fiumpf (29. Oktober 2006)

MICHI123 am 29.10.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann er nicht ernst gemeint haben, so blöd kann man nicht sein! Falls doch müsste man seinen PC gegen ein Super Nintendo austauschen.


----------



## Muckimann (29. Oktober 2006)

evtl fake?  
aber dennoch lustich


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Oktober 2006)

Muckimann am 29.10.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> evtl fake?
> aber dennoch lustich



In den USA könnt er jetzt den Hersteller auf 10 Millionen $ verklagen weil auf der Verpackung nicht in grossen Buchstaben steht:
FALLEN LASSEN NIX GUT FÜR KORREKTE FUNKTION.

Nur jetzt ists fürs Auswandern zu spät.


----------



## Rambo2004 (29. Oktober 2006)

Eol_Ruin am 29.10.2006 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Muckimann am 29.10.2006 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich hab den uhu runtergekratzt und jetzt mit ordentlich industriekleber geklebt.


Das mit dem runterfallen war ein scherz aber trotzdem war die artikelbeschreibung von mindfactory falsch.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem runterfallen war ein scherz aber trotzdem war die artikelbeschreibung von mindfactory falsch.



Und warum sollte eine falscheArtikelbeschreibung Betrug sein?
Selbst wenn die Artikelbeschreibung falsch war kannst das Ding doch zurückschicken oder?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2006)

Eol_Ruin am 30.10.2006 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eben. dann solltest du das ganze auch inkl. dem hinweis, dass deren beschreibung falsch war, zurücksenden. nicht kommentarlos, sonst bleibt die falsche beschreibung ja erhalten, und im recht bist du so oder so. 

aber "betrug" ist das ganz sicher nicht. warum sollte firma, die jahrelang ein riesen unternehmen aufgebaut hat, nur um ein paar euros zu erhaschen absichtlich falsche angaben machen...?   zumal die das board ja sicher nicht (nennenswert) teurer anbieten - "betrug" kann es ja auch nur dann sein, wenn die dabei mehr gewinn machen als wenn sie korrekte angaben machen würden... und wie gesagt: es ist deren fehler, damit würden die eh nicht durchkommen, wenn es wikrlich ein betrugsversuch wäre...


----------



## Schisshase (30. Oktober 2006)

Eol_Ruin am 30.10.2006 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum sollte eine falscheArtikelbeschreibung Betrug sein?


Eben. Zum Betrug gehört ein Vorsatz, und auch der muß erstmal nachgewiesen werden. 
Aber es ist ja heutzutage schinbar "In" immer gleich Betrug zu schreien, sobald mal was nicht ganz paßt.


----------



## Farragut (30. Oktober 2006)

irgendwie ist der typ alles andere als lustig...


----------



## unterseebotski (30. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem runterfallen war ein scherz aber trotzdem war die artikelbeschreibung von mindfactory falsch.


Vielleicht behebt ein Bios-Update auch die Unfähigkeit des Boards, mit DC zu funktionieren?
Dann würde die Artikel-Beschreibung ja wieder stimmen. Bei vielen älteren Boards kann man so doch auf DC umrüsten.
Evtl. hilft Dir auch die Website des Herstellers weiter...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2006)

unterseebotski am 30.10.2006 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rambo2004 am 29.10.2006 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a) wenn MF so schlau ist, dass die einen solchen kniff kennen, dann würden/sollten die das auch hinschreiben - ansonsten würden die sich selber ja eine menge an unnötigen reklamationen einfangen

b) hatte gestern nacht schonmal geschaut. in der kompatibilitätsliste taucht keine 8xx-CPU auf... er hat ja nen 810er. ob bei den zahlreichen anderen aufgeführten CPUs evtl. auch neuerdings dualcore dabei sind kann ich nicht beurteilen...


----------



## unterseebotski (30. Oktober 2006)

Herbboy am 30.10.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> b) hatte gestern nacht schonmal geschaut. in der kompatibilitätsliste taucht keine 8xx-CPU auf... er hat ja nen 810er. ob bei den zahlreichen anderen aufgeführten CPUs evtl. auch neuerdings dualcore dabei sind kann ich nicht beurteilen...


Jepp, stimmt.
Bei CPU-Support-Liste geht es bei dem MoBo nur bis P4-672.
Da hätte ein Blick BEVOR man bestellt, gereicht...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2006)

unterseebotski am 30.10.2006 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.10.2006 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, eigentlich sollte man sich auf ne bschreibung bei einem shop wie MF verlassen können, da es ja auch im interesse von MF liegt. ich persönlich hätte nur bei der CPUtabelle geschaut, falls bei MF eine CPU NICHT steht, ob sie nicht inzwischen doch nutzbar ist...  ich geh davon aus, dass die beschriebung dort vielleicht nicht ganz vollständig ist, aber zumindest nicht falsch... 

zudem ist das abfragen der CPU-kompatibilität bei asus vergleichsweise sehr sehr umständlich zu finden...


----------



## RealLifeRulOr (30. Oktober 2006)

Unglaublich!!!!!
Wer lässt ein Mainboard fallen? Grobmotoriker? lol da ist man doch über vorsichtig. Und dann noch Heißkleber.  
Hoffentlich hast du keinen Auto oder Flugschein.
Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein.... 

LoL und was den "Betrug" angeht, lese die AGB´s. Da behalten sich manche manchmal etwas vor


----------



## Rambo2004 (30. Oktober 2006)

RealLifeRulOr am 30.10.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich!!!!!
> Wer lässt ein Mainboard fallen? Grobmotoriker? lol da ist man doch über vorsichtig. Und dann noch Heißkleber.
> Hoffentlich hast du keinen Auto oder Flugschein.
> Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein....
> ...




Ich suche jetzt neues Mainboard für Pentium D 805 so günstig wie möglich (kein Asrock). Bei einem anderen Board hat mindfacotry schon wieder die Artikelbeschreibung kurzfristig geändert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2006)

Rambo2004 am 30.10.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> RealLifeRulOr am 30.10.2006 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alle bords mit intel i945, i955, i965 oder i975 unterstützen den pentium d, afaik auch alle mit i865 und i875 (vorrausgesetzt natürlich, sie haben auch nen so775), bei letzteren guck aber sicherheitshalber beim hersteller nach - bios update ist pflicht, mehr könnte sein, muss aber nicht.
im prinzip darf es halt nur nicht i915 oder i925 sein, alles andere geht.

chipsätze von anderen herstellern sind nur eingeschränkt zu empfehlen. via und sis sind langsamer (z.t. deutlich), bei ati bin ich mir grad nicht sicher, glaube aber auch (außerdem sind die wenigen bords meist miserabel ausgestattet) und nvidia ist stellenweise noch teurer als intel, hat weniger leistungsreserven, allgemein mehr probleme - und überhaupt: abgesehen von sli (das notfalls auch aufm i975 läuft) gibts eigentlich keinerlei vorteile. (bin auch grad nicht sicher, ob der 805 geht. der 820 ging anfangs nicht)


----------



## DF2 (31. Oktober 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Also wenn dir ein Transistor abgebrochen ist, und du den mit UHU (loo  ool) festgeklebt hast, dann ist das Board im Arsch und es ist klar dass es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Oktober 2006)

DF2 am 31.10.2006 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> Also wenn dir ein Transistor abgebrochen ist, und du den mit UHU (loo  ool) festgeklebt hast, dann ist das Board im Arsch und es ist klar dass es nicht funktioniert.



Bisschen spät!
Hat er schon gesagt das es ein Scherz war.

Is aber auch noch recht früh was?


----------



## Rambo2004 (31. Oktober 2006)

Eol_Ruin am 31.10.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> DF2 am 31.10.2006 08:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muckimann (31. Oktober 2006)

> Ne ich bestell gern sachen und mach sie kaputt, danach schick ich sie auf garantie zurück!!!



[ironie] du bist soo toll [/ironie]


----------



## Rambo2004 (31. Oktober 2006)

Muckimann am 31.10.2006 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ne ich bestell gern sachen und mach sie kaputt, danach schick ich sie auf garantie zurück!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [ironie] du bist soo toll [/ironie]





Ich kauf mir jetzt einfach ein Amd board und schweiß den pentium rein. Irgendwann fügt er sich schon.


----------



## K4jus (1. November 2006)

Das is die Borg Technik


----------



## unterseebotski (1. November 2006)

Rambo2004 am 31.10.2006 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Muckimann am 31.10.2006 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...oder das Board. 

Wer weiß es schon?


----------



## DF2 (2. November 2006)

Ja ja...ganz nach dem Motto : Ich bin ein Board, sie werden Modernisiert.


----------

